# Playing Dead



## ecuffeeh (Jan 16, 2015)

My cichlid was ill about 2 months ago. So ill that I was researching how to humanely put it out of its misery. It had cloudy eyes and wasnt swimming or eating. I put it in a net to keep the other fish from killing it and to monitor. The fish got better in a couple days, the eyes cleared up, and it eats very well. However, I kept the fish in the net because the fins got damaged when it was initially sick and the other fished picked at it. I was wondering how long it would take for the fins to grow back to normal. Also, the most strange thing is now, the only time it swims is when i come near the tank or at feeding time. It's resting state looks like death...it is literally belly up and pale in color until I walk over to the tank. As soon as I am near, it flips over and swims like normal. I have since portioned off a space in the tank with a divider so its not in the net but not accessible to the other cichlids in fear that they will kill it. But the fins don't seem to be making any growth progress and the whole playing dead thing is driving me crazy. Does my fish have a disease? Will it ever be back to normal? Can anyone help??


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

What kind of cichlid is your sick fish? What are his tankmates? Could you tell us your tank size and water parameters?

The fin damage will take some time to heal, but aquarium salt, Melafix, or Stress Guard can help the process along. It would be easier to treat these medications in a smaller, separate tank, but not everyone has one of these laying around.

More information will help us advise you further. :thumb:


----------



## ecuffeeh (Jan 16, 2015)

It's an African cichlid. Not sure the specific kind. Its normally light blue with darker blue vertical stripes. I believe my tank is 75 gallons. It was sold to me from a person, not a store, years ago. The person told me it was 90 gallons but I have since been told that a 90gallon tank would be wider than mine, therefore mine is 75 gallon. I have 3 other African cichlids in there and a Pleco sucker fish. And I must be honest, my fish are extremely resilient because I dont care for the tank well enough to know the water parameters. This sick fish is my oldest fish. I believe at least 4yrs. It used to be the largest and most aggressive fish in the tank.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

You can measure your tank height, depth and width. Then google "how many gallons is my tank?". There are many websites available where you can plug in that data and know how many gallons you have. It's important that you know the size of your tank.

I think one of your biggest problems is that you only have 4 fish in the tank. If your tank is 75 gallons, you need more fish to spread out the aggression or there will always be one who will be picked one relentessly. Africans are meant to live in harem groups, so that you have limited males and many more females.


----------



## ecuffeeh (Jan 16, 2015)

That's another issue that I struggle with. My cichlids have gotten so large, I cannot afford to purchase fish that match up to their size and seldom do I ever see fish the size of mine for sale. Although I do not shop online. There is a cichlid specialty shop in my area. Anyway, I fear the smaller ones that I can purchase will be attacked. If buying fish much smaller than the ones I have, how many do you suggest that I buy at once in order for them to survive?


----------



## ecuffeeh (Jan 16, 2015)

And thanks for the input and help here, from you both


----------

